

Solar Roadway Handicapped Parking Demo [Dynamically Determined] - ph0rque
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVIIjwuIIxY

======
transfire
Very cool! Solar Roadways have so many advantages. I was thinking about it
toady and wondering about getting my own Solar Driveway. Perhaps a good way to
jump start actual sales when the road panels are ready for production?

~~~
ph0rque
I love the concept of the solar roadways, but I think they will be really
expensive (at least $1000 per hexagon), and thus have a really long time to
pay for themselves. But perhaps in a few years, they will be inexpensive
enough to pay for themselves quickly.

